

Facebook adding Friend Lists; implications for Top Friends, LinkedIn? - joshwa
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2007/08/29/speculation-facebook-adding-friend-lists-implications-for-top-friends-linkedin/

======
jsjenkins168
This just shows how vulnerable a successful application is when someone else
holds your keys. I would feel very uncomfortable if my business were entirely
at the mercy of someone else.

I'm sure Slide will be fine though even if top friends is killed, they've got
excellent trajectory.

------
nickb
Facebook giveth, facebook taketh away.

When you develop for someone's platform, you always have this fear.

------
steve
> Facebook has moved to directly compete with a top Platform application.

Shocking.

~~~
paulgb
And the evidence for this is a few undocumented API calls that appeared. This
is nothing more than speculation.

------
falsestprophet
Ruin.

